# Top 5 albums?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Sort of a side shoot of "What is in you CD player..."

In no order...

Tool - Anemia
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magic
Metallica - Master of Puppets
DJ Sakin and Friends - Walk on Fire
Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet

What are some of yours?
jB


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

In no particular order:
1. GlassJaw - Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Silence 
2. Poison the Well - You Come Before You 
3. Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache
4. Mindless Self Indulgence - Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy
5. Unearth - The Oncoming Storm


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Five's too few. Here's my top 10.

Also in no particular order:

Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - The Boatman's Call
Led Zeppelin - III
Tom Petty - Wildflowers
Outkast - Aquemini
Our Lady Peace - Spiritual Machines
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Cake - Fashion Nugget
The Beatles - The White Album
Radiohead - The Bends


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah would add Pink Floyd - Animals
jB


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, 5 is not enough. 

Smashing Pumpkins, Siamese Dream
Getup Kids, Something to write home about
Tribe Called Quest, Low End Theory
Bjork, Post
10,000 Maniacs, Our Time In Eden
Sublime, 40 oz To Freedom
Sundays, Reading Writing Arithmatic


----------



## lemonblazer (May 4, 2004)

Top 5 Metal:
Soundgarden: Louder than love
System of a down: Toxicity
Rage against the Machine: Battle of Los Angeles
Jimi Hendrix: Electric lady Land
Pearl Jam: Ten

Top 5 Hip Hop:
A Tribe called Quest: (well anyone will do really) The love movement
Outkast: The love Below/speakerboxx
Biggie: Ready to die
Jay-z: Reasonable Doubt
Eminem: The Slim Shady LP

Current Fav Metal Act: Queens of the stone age, Audioslave (Chris Cornell has the best rock voice)

Current Fav Rap Act: Mos Def. Mainstream Hip Hop has become grossly calculated and soulless


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

It's getting like listmania here my five personal favs
1 - KMD Mr Hood
2 - De La Soul - De La Soul is Dead
3 - Minor Threat - Complete Discography
4 - Metallica - Master Of Puppets
5 - Aphex Twin - 51/33

I like variety


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Yngwie Malmsteen-any record
Cacophony-Speed Metal Symphony
Any Classical (Bach, Mozart, etc.)
Smashing Pumpkins-Siamese Dream/Adore
Rage Against The Machine-any record
Neil Brocklebank-Audio Violence
Anything really as long as it has good melody (to my ears)


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Tool - Undertow

Radiohead - OK Computer (although The Bends is awesome, too)

Weezer - The Blue Album

Alice In Chains - Jar of Flies (Layne Staley is an ass for denying the world his songwriting ability.)

Authority Zero - A Passage in Time (I can't stop listening to this one, and I've had it for 2 years now...)


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

1) Roger Waters - Amused To Death
2) Roger Waters - Radio K.A.O.S.
3) Pink Floyd - The Final Cut
4) Eric Clapton - Reptile
5) Stevie Ray Vaughn - The Sky Is Crying

Wow, am I old or what


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I like your taste kretinus.  

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
AC/DC - Who made who
Ted Nugent - Great Gonzo's
Paul Simon - Rhymin Simon (sp)
Nilsson - Son of Schmilsson
Beatles - Abbey Road


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bob Marley - Kaya/Exodus (tie)
Smashing Pumpkins - Gish
Blind Melon - Blind Melon
Sublime - 40 oz. To Freedom
u2 - Joshua Tree
Black Uhuru - Sensimilla


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

1- Jennifer Warnes-Famous Blue Raincoat (songs by Leonard Cohen)
2- Cat Stevens-Tea for the Tillerman
3- Jeff Wayne-War of the Worlds (Narrated by Richard Burton)
4- It's a Beautiful Day- White Bird album
5- Renaissance-Turn of the Cards
6- Everything But the Girl-Walking Wounded
7- Stevie Wonder-Inner Visions
8- Paul Schwartz-Aria (first one, 1997)
9- Jefferson Airplane-Surrealistic Pillow
10-Miles Davis-Bitches Brew

couldn't narrow it down to 5, and yes, eclectic. And yes, I'm old. I doubt
most of you have heard of these, maybe a couple :neutral: 

Bill


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

1- Pink Floyd, Dark side of the moon. 2- Metallica, black album. 3- U2 joshua tree. 4-Led zeppelin, 4. 5-Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band, Ledbetter Heights ..........Hey wruyle I have'nt listened to my Rennaisance for years, I'll have to fire up the old turntable (turntable? what's that?) ............Jim


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

1. The Beatles- Revolver
2. American Music Club- San Francisco
3. WILCO- Yankee Hotel Foxtrot
4. Neko Case- The Virginian
5. FUGAZI- Repeater

Gotta throw one more in to CMA:

6. REM- Automatic For The People

Darn it- no list complete without:

7. Guided By Voices- Bee Thousand


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Coltrane "Blue Train"
Mingus "Mingus Ah Um
Outkast "ATliens"
Stevie Ray Vaughn "GRay" -live concert
Kenny Garrett "Black Hope"
Greg Osby "The Invisible Hand" (For me and my girl)

Although I don't have favorites these are always ones that I love to listen to. My collection is mostly jazz, but I enjoy other stuff too. I'm also trying to get more into reggae like Sizzla and Sanchez. Any recommendations for must have albums?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

1. Led Zeppelin I
2. The Guess Who - American Woman
3. Hendrix - Are you experienced
4. Beatles - White Album
5. Chuck Berry - greatest hits - A St. Louis Native!

Ps: I'm not really old


----------

